# Low Light Low Tech Non C02 Excel Based Tank



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

This is my project. Excel based Non CO2 low light aquascape. The real aim here - lowest cost possible!










*Hardware*
Size: L 24” W 12” H 18” 
Volume: 88L Effective, 80L Actual (21 US Gallons)
Filtration: Eheim 2213 (440l/h, 5.5x turnover/h) + Sicce Voyager 1 (1000l/h, 12.5x turnover/h) = 18x turnover/h 
Lighting: Heto Single Reflector/T8 Aqua One Tropical 18W (<1W per gallon)
*Substrate*: Gravel + root tabs 










*Livestock*
Plants: Cryptocoryne Balansae, Java Fern, Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green', Lobelia cardinalis ‘cardinal plant’, Anubias Nana, Anubias afzelii, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Hygro Polysperma.

Fish: Black Neon Tetra, Corydoras, Siamese Algae Eaters, inverts











*Water Parameters*
Water change: 50% once weekly 
PH: 7.4
GH: 7°GH 
KH: 2°KH 
Nitrate (NO3) 5ppm-10ppm 
Phosphate (PO4) 0.2ppm to 0.5ppm 
Iron (Fe) 0.2ppm to 0.7ppm

*Excel:* As recommended. 5ml per 200L (2ml per day for 80L), first thing in the morning before lights on. 5ml per 40L after WC. I've tried dosing at 1.5x recommended dose - doesn't work in my case. IMO I do not have enough light to sustain 1.5. Plants/fish seem happier at recommended dose.

*Dosing PMDD + CaCl2*

*PMDD contains:*
1 Tbsp (~9g) Chelated Trace Element Mix (7% Fe, 1.3% B, 2% Mn, 0.06% Mo, 0.4% Zn, 0.1% Cu, EDTA, DTPA)
2 Tsp (~14g) K2SO4 (potassium sulfate)
1 Tsp (~6g) KNO3 (potassium nitrate)
2.5 Tbsp (~33g) MgSO4.7H2O (fully hydrated magnesium sulfate, aka epsom salts)
300mL distilled H2O

Thanks all, all suggestions welcome !!

Regards,
Glenn.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Wow. Awesome low tech. I love it. especially how u scape the gravel into a "wave" shape. A black background could pop out everything more IMO. great work anyways.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it is absolutely gorgeous. How long has it been running?


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks great! How long has it been up?


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I love it! I'm going to be scaping my 75g in this same way with the plants on the side and an open middle. I love how you've got the gravel built up on the sides and think I'll do the same.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love it!!roud:

Is this the bulb in the light fixture?


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

> Love it!!roud:
> 
> Is this the bulb in the light fixture?


Mine is an Aqua One T8 18W.. very good guess though!



> Looks great! How long has it been up?
> 
> I think it is absolutely gorgeous. How long has it been running?


Thank you so much! This tank has been reincarnated a few times, mainly as my knowledge has progressed. It has been running the same substrate/filter for two years. The Java Fern was taken from the old scape, and the driftwood from another tank. The rest of the plants etc are less than 6 months old. I have added root tabs under the Cryps and under the l. cardinalis in the last three months - highly recommended for inert substrates! I have been using excel daily for around 1 month and have had fantastic results so far. Prior to this I dosed every so often with far less success. My knowledge around ferts has increased also in the last 6 months, and this combined with excel dosing has really made a huge difference.


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

I am really struggling with the l. brasiliensis. Wish I could get l. mauritiana here in Aus.. 










Really love this new growth on the l. cardinalis.. i only planted this one a month ago. Has been slow to get rooted in, but I think that now it's feeling pretty comfortable. Also used root tabs under this one.


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy with the hygro polysperma.. I was worried that I'd get a nasty case of entrenched growth, but it is nice and green all the way down. I have had to trim them to around 2 inches in height, but they are starting to look pretty healthy all the way up the stem which is great. These plants are amazing - even in low-tech they grow too fast! I'm trimming every one-two weeks.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Very, very nice! Love your design and choice of plants.

What brand root tabs did you use?

I also am dosing Excel daily and am very happy with the results.


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

touch of sky said:


> Very, very nice! Love your design and choice of plants.
> 
> What brand root tabs did you use?
> 
> I also am dosing Excel daily and am very happy with the results.


Cheers touch of sky! I'm using Seachem Flourish Tabs. Great results, but I'm hunting for a more cost effective option. This is what is available here in Aus http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Dinosaur_Dung.html otherwise I could make my own?? Seems easy enough I guess.. 

Anyone got a cheap option for DIY root tabs? Any cost-effective brands out there that we haven't tried?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I am using Flourish tabs at the moment, too. I have done a bit of looking around on the forum, and there are several members selling root tabs. I don't know how hard it is to get that type of thing into Australia, though. Apparently, there is no difficulty for me to import to Canada. The cost of shipping might be prohibitive for you. 

Some people make their own by using Osmocote +, and either freezing the little fertilizer pellets in ice cubes, then putting the ice cube down into the substrate, or putting the little fertilizer balls into gel caps. Maybe do a search for Osmocote on the forum and read a few of the threads for the diy root tabs.

Hello, from Canada, btw!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never had any luck keeping L. brasiliensis alive without CO2 though I've tried several times. So if you really want it to do well, you might consider adding DIY CO2 to your tank.


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

Update: better camera.. with thanks to my partner




































Blackworms


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

This is an elegant little tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've never had any luck keeping L. brasiliensis alive without CO2 though I've tried several times


How about with organic charcoal chips under it?


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

> I've never had any luck keeping L. brasiliensis alive without CO2 though I've tried several times. So if you really want it to do well, you might consider adding DIY CO2 to your tank.


Thanks lauraleellbp. I think that I will replace this plant with a more user-friendly ground cover for non-CO2, as I don't want to invest the time into DIY CO2. I will transplant to an outdoor grow tank and see how it goes.. any suggestions on a suitable ground-cover to replace l. brasiliensis??


----------

